# Solved: Kindle WiFi Problem



## tbonn (Sep 7, 2010)

I just purchased new WiFi only Kindle and been on phone with tech support for a LOOONG time. No help there. Here is the problem:
- I am able to find my WiFi Network and connect to it. 
- I have strong signal.
- I am able to use the Experimental feature and connect to google and do a search. So - WiFi is working.
- I am not able to connect to Amazon so it appears that my device is not registered. Lots of features do not work.
- When talking to tech support they asked that I do a search on "date". The date January 10, 2010 is returned. This appears to be an internal date that was shipped with the device. They said that I am not getting the date from my WiFi connection. They said that a current date is required for Amazon to accept the packet for connection. The date on my laptop is cool.
- My router is a Linksys WPN160N model. Windows 7 - 64 bit laptop. 

Is there anything I can do from my end? Are there any security parms I need to tweek?

I pretty much decided to send it back and buy the 3G model. I have a Kindle 1 and it works fine.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Your Wi-Fi connection does not set the date on your device. If Amazon cannot fix the problem then send it back.


----------



## tbonn (Sep 7, 2010)

Yep sending it back was an option. I tried one more thing. I went to an internet hotspot and was able to get it all set up. It works. It now works from home. If it works tomorrow, I will keep it.:up:


----------

